# San Diego painter Sal Manzano on the run



## choppertime (Sep 3, 2006)

What was a good painter has turned into a fugitive.

Sal is hiding out. Been taking money and not starting jobs and now left people's cars in the lot. Two lawsuits are trying to be served on him but he is hiding out in Tijuana and laying low in Spring Valley. 

If you have material, parts or cars there you had better get them out soon. Just a heads up.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I JUST SEEN HIM IN HIS SHOP LAST WEEKEND


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

lol this shit is crazy


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn,He was good.That's the dude out in San Diego right?Has to be cuzz he was starting to be shady a few years bacc if I remember correctly.Too bad...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

Why is Sal always getting dissed on Lay-it-low, Hes one of the true great painters and artists in the lowrider scene and most important is an artist, not body and collision work, dont expect body shop turn around timeframes on custom paint, if those customers could not wait then should have not taken it there, hes one guy and you cant rush creativity, he does killa work and have never herd of him screwing anyone that has been patient and worked with him, and to those whom waited , a priceless one off custom paint job.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just another hater it sounds like 2 me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 3 2006, 04:03 PM~6097117
> *Why is Sal always getting dissed on Lay-it-low, Hes one of the true great painters and artists in the lowrider scene and most important is an artist, not body and collision work, dont expect body shop turn around timeframes on custom paint, if those customers could not wait then should have not taken it there, hes one guy and you cant rush creativity, he does killa work and have never herd of him screwing anyone that has been patient and worked with him, and to those whom waited , a priceless one off custom paint job.....
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 3 2006, 06:03 PM~6097117
> *Why is Sal always getting dissed on Lay-it-low, Hes one of the true great painters and artists in the lowrider scene and most important is an artist, not body and collision work, dont expect body shop turn around timeframes on custom paint, if those customers could not wait then should have not taken it there, hes one guy and you cant rush creativity, he does killa work and have never herd of him screwing anyone that has been patient and worked with him, and to those whom waited , a priceless one off custom paint job.....
> *


THATS THE THING PEOPLE NOW A DAYS CAN'T WAIT... LIKE THEY SAY "ROME WAS NOT BUILT IN ONE DAY"


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

dont one of these fucked up topics start about every couple months about sal........ kinda fucked up........... that dude gets down.......... like someone else said if you cant wait for him to finish your car why take it there.......... i could understand if he put out bullshit but he dont thats what seperates him from people...... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: bullshit topic


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

taking some extra time on a project is expected.........but is he realy "on the run"?

I mean, is he refuseing to finish? cuz that is all together a deferent thing, and not cool regarless of talent and skill


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by choppertime_@Sep 2 2006, 11:58 PM~6094945
> *What was a good painter has turned into a fugitive.
> 
> Sal is hiding out. Been taking money and not starting jobs and now left people's cars in the lot. Two lawsuits are trying to be served on him but he is hiding out in Tijuana and laying low in Spring Valley.
> ...


this fool has 1 post...i cant believe some of you even took the bait from this hater,who himself, i guarantee will not admit who he is. at the end of the day,choppertime is the one hiding out.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

No kidding, I just noticed that....

It's pretty sad when someone comes on here for the soul purpuse of dissing some one and there work :thumbsdown:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by choppertime_@Sep 3 2006, 02:58 AM~6094945
> *What was a good painter has turned into a fugitive.
> 
> Sal is hiding out. Been taking money and not starting jobs and now left people's cars in the lot. Two lawsuits are trying to be served on him but he is hiding out in Tijuana and laying low in Spring Valley.
> ...


What kind of cry baby makes up a name to come on here and talk shit like that?

Choppertime.... hmmm.... [email protected] So youre from that motorcycle place huh??? You keep runnin' that dick sucker of yours, and it might be "chopper time" for real.... and im not talking about bikes.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2006, 08:57 PM~6104406
> *What kind of cry baby makes up a name to come on here and talk shit like that?
> 
> Choppertime.... hmmm.... [email protected] So youre from that motorcycle place huh??? You keep runnin' that dick sucker of yours, and it might be "chopper time" for real.... and im not talking about bikes.
> *


DAMN.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2006, 07:57 PM~6104406
> *What kind of cry baby makes up a name to come on here and talk shit like that?
> 
> Choppertime.... hmmm.... [email protected] So youre from that motorcycle place huh??? You keep runnin' that dick sucker of yours, and it might be "chopper time" for real.... and im not talking about bikes.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

fuck you go chrome your chopper and leave the lowriders to us


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2006, 07:57 PM~6104406
> *What kind of cry baby makes up a name to come on here and talk shit like that?
> 
> Choppertime.... hmmm.... [email protected] So youre from that motorcycle place huh??? You keep runnin' that dick sucker of yours, and it might be "chopper time" for real.... and im not talking about bikes.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

post up some of his work,


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2006, 08:57 PM~6104406
> *What kind of cry baby makes up a name to come on here and talk shit like that?
> 
> Choppertime.... hmmm.... [email protected] So youre from that motorcycle place huh??? You keep runnin' that dick sucker of yours, and it might be "chopper time" for real.... and im not talking about bikes.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 10:52 PM~6117627
> *post up some of his work,
> *




who's work sal's???


it's drawdropping shit for real..............





but if your talking about chopperdick i can't help you there


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 03:52 PM~6117627
> *post up some of his work,
> *


there is a forum on him in Lowrider General, should have lots of pics...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24484


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2006, 09:57 PM~6104406
> *What kind of cry baby makes up a name to come on here and talk shit like that?
> 
> Choppertime.... hmmm.... [email protected] So youre from that motorcycle place huh??? :0 Somebody H-Card just got pulled out the deck. DAMN!</span>*


----------



## gametightinc.com (Dec 10, 2005)

Sal to me is, and or was, the undisputed champ... come on now "Wrapped With Envy" sez it all... he'z cool, he just needs a manager or a time management class... but couldnt we all use one? I guarantee that if you had your body work all done up ready to spray, set up (rent) a paint booth, and schedule him ahead of time for 5-8 hours and and show him the greenbaccs... he'll show up and knocc yer ride out.. about droppin it off to him, that's another story... if you dropped your girl off to me, I wouldnt return her on time? how about you...


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

toxic fumes is right , you cant expect bodyshop turn around times with custom paint. its custom paint and it takes time wether it be the methods the painter is using or just the creativity and coming up with it, and that cant be rushed, or compromised.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, Sal does lag on peoples shit really bad.... ive seen it too many times to count.... i never had that problem with him myself, but my situation was a little different than most. 

I just dont like some jackass coming on here making up a name just to spread rumors about one of my friends, i hate that shit. If you got problems with him... fine, just tell the WHOLE STORY and no one would say shit probably. I started to delete this topic because its bullshit, but i left it up to see if the guy would say something else. Ill be in San Diego in a few weeks, i was really hoping this guy would comment back, but hes kinda quiet now. :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gametightinc.com_@Sep 11 2006, 11:30 PM~6150772
> *Sal to me is, and or was, the undisputed champ... come on now "Wrapped With Envy" sez it all... he'z cool, he just needs a manager or a time management class... but couldnt we all use one?  I guarantee that if you had your body work all done up ready to spray, set up (rent) a paint booth, and schedule him ahead of time for 5-8 hours and and show him the greenbaccs... he'll show up and knocc yer ride out.. about droppin it off to him, that's another story... if you dropped your girl off to me, I wouldnt return her on time? how about you...
> *




good point :biggrin: 


perfection takes time


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i thought that sal mazano died a few days ago or was it another painter?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 12 2006, 03:13 PM~6156570
> *i thought that sal mazano died a few days ago or was it another painter?
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

Mario Gomez aka King Mario aka Mario the Great, passed away a couple of days ago. Mario was THE BEST in the business. All you have to do is look at Lifestyle's paint job to see that. He was an artist with un-matched talent.





So please, dont confuse Mario Gomez with Sal Manzano, there is no comparison.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2006, 10:57 PM~6104406
> *What kind of cry baby makes up a name to come on here and talk shit like that?
> 
> Choppertime.... hmmm.... [email protected] So youre from that motorcycle place huh??? You keep runnin' that dick sucker of yours, and it might be "chopper time" for real.... and im not talking about bikes.
> *


goddamn my homie done told that fool whats up for real. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


And to everyone else, just because one person who is associating himself with "choppers" dont mean that all of those people are bad.


keep in mind, some of us lowride cars and motorcycles.


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 12 2006, 01:13 PM~6156570
> *i thought that sal mazano died a few days ago or was it another painter?
> *


show a little respect to the family and lifestyles mario was the alltime greatest dont disrespect like that :angry:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Sep 12 2006, 11:22 PM~6158149
> *show a little respect to the family and lifestyles mario was the alltime greatest dont disrespect like that  :angry:
> *


my bad dawg .. just havent been on but an hour here and there


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 11 2006, 03:46 PM~6150893
> *Well, Sal does lag on peoples shit really bad.... ive seen it too many times to count.... i never had that problem with him myself, but my situation was a little different than most.
> 
> I just dont like some jackass coming on here making up a name just to spread rumors about one of my friends, i hate that shit. If you got problems with him... fine, just tell the WHOLE STORY and no one would say shit probably. I started to delete this topic because its bullshit, but i left it up to see if the guy would say something else. Ill be in San Diego in a few weeks, i was really hoping this guy would comment back, but hes kinda quiet now.  :dunno:
> *


need to go visit sal too  the guy is a cool guy, but bad management skills. promises too much and takes on too much work. needs to get out of the situation he is in and start fresh.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 12 2006, 07:16 PM~6158122
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> Mario Gomez aka King Mario aka Mario the Great, passed away a couple of days ago. Mario was THE BEST in the business. All you have to do is look at Lifestyle's paint job to see that. He was an artist with un-matched talent.
> ...


well said homie!!! R.I.P MARIO


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

painting is an art. You judge an artist by the work he does. Not by comparing him to other painters and their work. 

I really doubt Mario Gomez's legendary status is helped by bashing other painters. I am sure he had the same mentality as most artists. "I do what I do and its there if you like it and its there if you don't".

Painters, and guys that look at paint jobs, are on different levels. I'm sure all the good painters respect eachother. We should talk about each guy and his creativeness and ability to put in on a car in his own way. Everyone has different tastes. 

is a guy who likes Picasso over Van Gogh a douchebag ?? doubt it. 

RIP mario gomez...man on his own level.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Sep 16 2006, 03:55 PM~6187224
> *painting is an art.  You judge an artist by the work he does.  Not by comparing him to other painters and their work.
> 
> I really doubt Mario Gomez's legendary status is helped by bashing other painters. I am sure he had the same mentality as most  artists.  "I do what I do and its there if you like it and its there if you don't".
> ...


Well said, its not fair to compare Sal to Mario Gomez, both great artists in there own way, just different styles....if we all painted the same it would not be kustom.....


----------



## elghett0vaquero (Nov 23, 2006)

welll idk we sent a 58 impala "striaght clowning" and he did a killer job on it but another of his clients want to bring us 1 of his jobs because homie just quit on him


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

Bringing it back from the dead.....anyone can give me sal's number?


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> Bringing it back from the dead.....anyone can give me sal's number?


You can find him on Facebook


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

I KNOW BUT I NEED HIS NUMBER.I DONT HAVE FACEBOOK.THANX


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

this happend to a Goodtimes member last year in santa ana. paid but didnt complete the job. i beleave it.


----------

